

CSRF attack on LiveJournal - staktrace
http://lj-support.livejournal.com/840844.html

======
samarudge
How is this CSRF? This is just phishing, CSRF is something completely
different.

~~~
adammacleod
"The attack will appear as though someone has left you a comment, but an image
similar to the following will appear requesting your password:"

Without knowing anything about the attack my guess is that the author is
probably confused with XSS.

